# Best western MA or central MA department to work for.



## Dpty1sp (Mar 4, 2021)

Curious with all the openings lately what departments shine. What one has the best contract and or moral? Beards and externals a must haha.


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Dpty1sp said:


> Curious with all the openings lately what departments shine. What one has the best contract and or moral? Beards and externals a must haha.


1st one that offers you a job


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

OffDuty said:


> 1st one that offers you a job


BINGO 🎯


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Depends what kind of policing you want to do. A small town could be too boring for you whereas a big city might be too busy for you. Look at towns that match the police job you’re looking for.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Anywhere in Maine🤗 come on by!


----------



## Dpty1sp (Mar 4, 2021)

AB7 said:


> Depends what kind of policing you want to do. A small town could be too boring for you whereas a big city might be too busy for you. Look at towns that match the police job you’re looking for.


Want to stay busy, have some freedom, some room to grow with a good contract and salary. Don’t just want a job want the right department.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You can research all you want online (such as this forum) but my best advice is to apply everywhere and accept the best job that is offered to you at that time. After that, you will have made so many contacts in the first year or 2 you can t at reach out to different departments about their contracts, moral, units and beards and try to lateral/apply to the department you choose. This is very common practice in this field. Best of luck!


----------

